# ford 860



## adkinsbn (Nov 3, 2008)

Appreciate any info./reviews on the 860. Considering one for weekend farm, mostly bush hog. Can a front loader be attached?Dependability? Any areas of concern to watch out for? Overall impressions. Thanks, Bryan


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum Doc!

I have no first hand experience with your tractor but most Fords of that era were good work horse tractors. I am sure someone with more direct experience will jump in here soon.

Let us know what you end up buying and maybe share a picture or two.


----------



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

I've been pretty happy w/ my 960 which is the row-crop version of the 860.

I now have a Freeman M602 loader (trip-lever bucket) on it. I was told the same loader would fit an 800 or 801-series tractor as well, but do not know that for a fact.

You're in Ohio ... if you're not too far from Fort Wayne it might be worth your time to talk to the guy from whom I got my tractor & loader. He's always getting & fixing older Fords and knows the implements & attachments well.


----------

